
Universal Basic Income is an affordable and feasible response to coronavirus - lawrenceyan
https://www.ft.com/content/927d28e0-6847-11ea-a6ac-9122541af204
======
notlukesky
I still don’t understand why the rich need an income when poverty has not been
solved. UBI means everyone gets a check including the rich and wealthy. Seems
like an idea advanced by the rich. I have yet to hear of the poor saying that
the rich need a check from the government. Bill Gates and Warren Buffett will
get checks with UBI.

~~~
acid__
This seems like a minor thing to get caught up on. "The 1%" has become a
popular term in the past few years, so consider that including the 1% would
cost only 1% of the total cost of UBI. The 99% would receive 99% of the money.
There's beauty in the flat nature of UBI.

Making UBI, you know, _universal_ allows you to simplify the program and
reduce the administrative overhead, perhaps enough to make up for that 1% of
payments.

Besides, Bill Gates and Warren Buffet would both contribute far, far, far more
to the UBI program via increased taxes than the small (to them) $1k check they
receive.

